# את ניגשת מוסיפה



## airelibre

I don't know what to make of this phrase. It's from הטעם הישן - משה פרץ
It's probably quite simple but I don't understand it.
Thanks for the help.​


----------



## Tararam

ואת ניגשת, מוסיפה אל תוך ליבי ברכה
"And you approach me, adding blessing to my heart". Sounds kind of dumb in English.


----------



## airelibre

Ah ok, I didn't realise the sentence was split over the two lines, hence my confusion.


----------



## Tararam

If you don't mind me asking, how did you come across this song?


----------



## airelibre

I'm subscribed to Moshe Peretz's YouTube channel and the song was released on there a few weeks ago. Personally I think the song's great. Why are you interested in how I came across it?


----------



## Tararam

Oh got it. No specific reason, it just came as a surprise to me that this song made it overseas. I'm afraid to elaborate this discussion though


----------



## OsehAlyah

Another option to hear Israeli music is Reshet Gimmel. It's an Israeli radio station that broadcasts only Israeli music (unlike that other radio station )
http://www.iba.org.il/gimmel

Translating songs does help to learn the language, especially since you hear the song multiple times, it helps to commit the new words learned to memory.


----------



## arielipi

rlive.co.il/station/radio-99fm.html
is a website that broadcasts all israeli radios, i prefer radio 99FM.


----------

